# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  رتبه زیر ۲۰۰۰ در ۵ ماه

## Yuhan

سلام دوستان
نیومدم باز تاپیک تکراری بزنم بپرسم میشه تو ۵ ماه این رتبه رو آورد؟ (شایدم اومدم:/)
از مهر شروع کردم دست و پا شکسته و خیلی کم خوندم تا الان، از آذر یا دی بود که قوی شروع کردم و الان روزی ۱۲ ساعت می خونم و حدودا روزانه ۸۰ تا ۱۰۰ تست می زنم. با این وضع پیش برم می تونم رتبه زیر ۲۰۰۰ بیارم؟ ترازم تو کانون ۵۳۰۰ اومد ولی خوب نخونده بودم این دفعه بهتر خوندم یعنی می تونم؟ نیومدم جواب نه بگیرم که بگم آخیش نمیشه و با خیال راحت به تفریحاتم برسم و کنکورو بذارم کنار، برعکس میخوام بشنوم که میگید میشه و انگیزه بگیرم...

----------


## Rubiker

نه میگم میشه و نه میگم نمیشه*
فقط میگم این 148 روزی که مونده رو از جون مایه بذار. هر چی در توان داری بذار. چون فقط در این صورت هست که شما به بهترین نتیجه ممکن می رسی.*

----------


## _Joseph_

به خدا این سوال هیچموقع جواب نداشته و ندارد و نخواهد داشت و هر کی هم بهت جواب اری و یا خیر بده داره گولت میزنه و سرت رو شیره میماله

----------


## mahboobe

بله میشه

----------


## AmirMorningstar

شما نهایت تلاشتو انجام بده. نتیجا رو هم بسپر به خدا. به این فک کن که اگه تو این ۱۵۰ روز درس نخونی مثلا میخوای چی کار کنی؟ تلویزیون ببینی یا تو اینترنت بگردی؟ خداییش هیچ کار دیگه ای نیست. بچسب به درس و بعد اعلام نتایج تاپیک ((چگونه تو ۱۵۰ روز موفق شدم)) رو بزن‌

----------


## آرزو81

نمیگم دانشگاه تهران میاری ولی خب زیر 3000حالا ما بگیریم من خیلییی دیدم که اوردن شما هم بخون موفق باشی دوستم نگران نباش

----------


## VahidT

> سلام دوستان
> نیومدم باز تاپیک تکراری بزنم بپرسم میشه تو ۵ ماه این رتبه رو آورد؟ (شایدم اومدم:/)
> از مهر شروع کردم دست و پا شکسته و خیلی کم خوندم تا الان، از آذر یا دی بود که قوی شروع کردم و الان روزی ۱۲ ساعت می خونم و حدودا روزانه ۸۰ تا ۱۰۰ تست می زنم. با این وضع پیش برم می تونم رتبه زیر ۲۰۰۰ بیارم؟ ترازم تو کانون ۵۳۰۰ اومد ولی خوب نخونده بودم این دفعه بهتر خوندم یعنی می تونم؟ نیومدم جواب نه بگیرم که بگم آخیش نمیشه و با خیال راحت به تفریحاتم برسم و کنکورو بذارم کنار، برعکس میخوام بشنوم که میگید میشه و انگیزه بگیرم...


نگفتی کدوم منطقه هستی؟ چون واقعا ۲۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ با ۲۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ از زمین تا آسمون تفاوت دارن ، ولی چون سطح صفر نیستی اگه تا کنکور پیوستگی داشته باشی قطعا میتونی

----------


## آرزو81

> نگفتی کدوم منطقه هستی؟ چون واقعا ۲۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ با ۲۰۰۰ منطقه ۳ از زمین تا آسمون تفاوت دارن ، ولی چون سطح صفر نیستی اگه تا کنکور پیوستگی داشته باشی قطعا میتونی


دوستم تو به من گفته بودی که دوستت سوالارو میخریده بعد خودش خونده 400اوردخ ولی نگفتی خب که از کی میخونده میشه یکم دربارش توضیح بدی چند تا جا هم پرسیدم ازت جواب ندادی

----------


## Mina_medicine

> نه میگم میشه و نه میگم نمیشه*
> فقط میگم این 148 روزی که مونده رو از جون مایه بذار. هر چی در توان داری بذار. چون فقط در این صورت هست که شما به بهترین نتیجه ممکن می رسی.*


*منم همینکه ایشون گفت*

----------


## Parimolaei

ببخشین بین ۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو و منطقه سه توی درصدها چقد مگه فرق هست؟

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Parimolaei


ببخشین بین ۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو و منطقه سه توی درصدها چقد مگه فرق هست؟


خیلیییییی.منطقه دو واقعا سختره.
۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو میشه حدودا ۴۴۰۰ کشوری
۲۰۰۰ منطقه سه میشه ۸۰۰۰ کشوری حدودا
هر چه قدر رتبه ها بالاتر باشه اختلاف بیشتره
مثلا من اگه منطقه یک بودم رتبه ام حدود ۶۸۰ بود
اگه منطقه سه بودم ۴۵۰ میشد
۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو راحت پزشکی روزانه میاره اما منطقه سه خیر.در کل رتبه اصلی رتبه ی منطقه است ولی قبولی ها رتبه های کشوری نزدیک مثل همه هر چند عامل مهمی به نام بوم وجود داره*

----------


## VahidT

> *
> خیلیییییی.منطقه دو واقعا سختره.
> ۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو میشه حدودا ۴۴۰۰ کشوری
> ۲۰۰۰ منطقه سه میشه ۸۰۰۰ کشوری حدودا
> هر چه قدر رتبه ها بالاتر باشه اختلاف بیشتره
> مثلا من اگه منطقه یک بودم رتبه ام حدود ۶۸۰ بود
> اگه منطقه سه بودم ۴۵۰ میشد
> ۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو راحت پزشکی روزانه میاره اما منطقه سه خیر.در کل رتبه اصلی رتبه ی منطقه است ولی قبولی ها رتبه های کشوری نزدیک مثل همه هر چند عامل مهمی به نام بوم وجود داره*


شما چرا با این رتبه رفتید خرم اباد؟

----------


## Yuhan

> *
> خیلیییییی.منطقه دو واقعا سختره.
> ۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو میشه حدودا ۴۴۰۰ کشوری
> ۲۰۰۰ منطقه سه میشه ۸۰۰۰ کشوری حدودا
> هر چه قدر رتبه ها بالاتر باشه اختلاف بیشتره
> مثلا من اگه منطقه یک بودم رتبه ام حدود ۶۸۰ بود
> اگه منطقه سه بودم ۴۵۰ میشد
> ۲۰۰۰ منطقه دو راحت پزشکی روزانه میاره اما منطقه سه خیر.در کل رتبه اصلی رتبه ی منطقه است ولی قبولی ها رتبه های کشوری نزدیک مثل همه هر چند عامل مهمی به نام بوم وجود داره*


من نمی دونستم شما خرم آباد تحصیل می کنید منم خرم آبادی ام منطقه دو هستم. چه تصادف جالبی

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط VahidT


شما چرا با این رتبه رفتید خرم اباد؟


نرفتم خرم آباد
ماندم خرم آباد
کجا بهتر از شهر خودمون.یه ربعه می رسی دانشگاه برمی گردی خونه(نه خوابگاه)
این شد که ماندن رو ترجیح دادیم.منابع یکی هست.قبولی های تخصص دانشگاهمون هم آمار خوبی داره.خدا رو شکر.راضیمم
و یک نکته مهم سال بالاتر که شیفت داریم روزای تعطیل خوابگاه موندن سخته واقعا.این بود که از ترم بالایی ها پرس و جو کردم گفتم قطعا شهر خودت
*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Yuhan


من نمی دونستم شما خرم آباد تحصیل می کنید منم خرم آبادی ام منطقه دو هستم. چه تصادف جالبی


به به.یه همشهری دیگه
خوشحالم از آشنایی تون*

----------


## mlt

صفحت خوب فعاله مال بیشترا متروکه شده :Yahoo (94): 


> *
> 
> مرسییی زیروییی
> چرا حالا،صفحه به این خوبی گاج هم باید این ایده رو پیاده کنه
> بماند که عکسم برای راهنماییه
> هنوز که درجه ات تغییر نکرده.اندازه سه تا پاسخگو فعالیت داری،چرا آخه؟*

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mlt


صفحت خوب فعاله مال بیشترا متروکه شده


دقیقا.کلا فعالم تو کانون،صفحه دهم،نظام قدیم و...
یه چند وقتیه کمتر میرم ولی چون صفحه شخصیم فعاله بچه ها کم و بیش میان*

----------

